# 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe einen zweiten Monitor an meinen Pc angeschlossen und auch eine zweite Taskleiste auf dem zweiten.
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass die Programme auf dem Monitor geöffnet werden auf dem sie zuletzt geschlossen werden.
z. B. : Ich öffne Chrome auf Bildschirm 1, schließe Chrome und wenn ich es dann auf dem zweiten Monitor anklicke, wird es trotzdem auf dem ersten geöffnet.
Kann man dies umgehen ? So dass jedes Programm auf dem Bildschirm geöffnet wird, auf dem ich es auch anklicke.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Nein, es ist völlig egal auf welchem Bildschirm du das Icon platzierst.

Mit Ultramon kann man aber Verknüpfungen erstellen, die das Programm beim Start automatisch auf einem bestimmten Bildschirm bzw. sogar bei bestimmten Pixeln öffnen. Du benutzt nicht zufällig Ultramon um die Taskleiste auf den zweiten Bildschirm zu erweitern ? 


Wenn du die Bildschirme wirklich unabhängig voneinander nutzen willst hilft dir wohl nur eine VM. Ich denke aber nicht dass das irgendwie sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Ich nutze tatsächlich Ultramon.
Im Grunde will ich nur folgendes :
Wenn ich zum Beispiel am zocken bin, dann möchte ich auf meinem Hauptbildschirm das Spiel und auf dem zweiten dann Programme wie Chrome oder TS3 haben.
Allerdings müsste ich die ja dann bevor ich anfange zu spielen erstmal dorthin schieben. Wenn ich dann wieder fertig wäre, müsste ich ja nach dem Spielen wieder Chrome etc auf meinen Hauptbildschirm ziehen.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Hmm, ich hab einfach TS und sowas immer auf dem zweiten Bildschirm, und benutze den ersten nur für Spiele. Das einzige was ich regelmäßig von Hand woanders hinziehe sind Chatfenster und Filme.

Du könntest auch einfach die Tastenkombination Atl Gr+N benutzen um Programme auf den nächsten Bildschirm zu verschieben, dann musst du die Position nicht immer von Hand neu einstellen.


----------



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Ja das hab ich grad auch herausgefunden.
Dann muss ich das wohl so machen :/
Falls jemand trotzdem ein Programm kennt bei dem die Programme dort geöffnet werden auf dem sie angeklickt werden, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Achso, du meinst in der Taskleiste ? Ich lasse mir die Programme nur in der Taskleiste des Monitors anzeigen auf dem sie sich befinden.


----------



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Nein, schon dass sie auf dem Monitor geöffnet werden auf dem sich die Verknüpfungen befinden.
Die Taskleiste habe ich wie auf dem Hauptbildschirm, nur dass diese leer ist weil ich dort noch keine Programme angeheftet habe. 
Aber wenn ich dort etwas über den Windowsbutton öffne, wird es halt trotzdem auf dem Hauptbildschirm geöffnet :/

Könnte ich das was ich möchte mit einer VM machen ?


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Wenn du rechtsklick auf Ultramon machst siehst du den Reiter "Verknüpfungen".
Dort kannst du zu jedem Programm eine verknüpfung erstellen und dazu eintragen, auf welchem Bildschirm das Programm über diese Verknüpfung gestartet wird. Dann machst du einfach jeweils einmal "Browser Rechts" und "Browser Links" und schon öffnen sich die Programme immer auf dem Bildschirm wo die Verknüpfung liegt.


----------



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Ich hab mich verguckt, ich nutze nicht Ultramon, sondern Actual Multiple Monitors 
Das mit dem Fenster verschieben mit einer Tastenkombi klappt, jetzt habe ich aber das Problem dass Spiele auf beiden Monitoren gestartet werden.
Ich seh das Spiel zwar nur auf dem ersten, wenn ich dann aber beim zweiten Monitor iwo hinklicke, lande ich bei beiden Monitoren wieder auf dem Desktop :/
Hab meinen Hauptbildschirm schon im Windows und in der Nvidia Einstellung als Hauptmonitor festgelegt :/


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Du musst die Spiele im maximierten Fenstermodus starten, nicht als Vollbild. Bei den meisten Spielen sollte der Fenstermodus in den Grafikeinstellungen aktivierbar sein. Wenn nicht gehts nicht.


----------



## xSurprise (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Das muss doch auch anders gehen. Ich hab schon von einigen gelesen, dass sie das Spiel einfach auf dem Hauptbildschirm laufen lassen und das Desktop davon unberührt auf dem zweiten haben und dort dann auch ganz normal nutzen können, ohne auf Fenstermodus zu schalten.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*

Nein, denn genau dafür gibt es den Fenstermodus.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (26. August 2013)

*AW: 2 Monitore unabhängig nutzen*



xSurprise schrieb:


> Das muss doch auch anders gehen. Ich hab schon von einigen gelesen, dass sie das Spiel einfach auf dem Hauptbildschirm laufen lassen und das Desktop davon unberührt auf dem zweiten haben und dort dann auch ganz normal nutzen können, ohne auf Fenstermodus zu schalten.


 
Hallo, auch wenn das Thema etwas älter ist. 
Meinst du etwa einfach vom Spiel auf den 2t Schirm zu wechseln ohne das Spiel zu minimieren/schließen? 
Wenn ja, das geht leider nicht. Dies Würde auch so manche Spiele unspielbar machen. 

Mfg!


----------

